# LED tail lamp conversion



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

So I got the led tail lamps for the hatch, but the connectors are different. They have the same amount and the same colored wires so I’m thinking I can splice them, but I have one problem. The led tail lamp has an extra blue wire so I don’t know where I would splice that to. Suggestions?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'll get you some schematics and advice later today. Nice score. How much?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Getting them to "work" will be easy. Getting them to work the same as a 2019 will require some effort.

The inners are easy. Couple the two blacks on the new lamps, then match the colors of the new lamps to your car. 

The outers are easy if you are okay with the brake lamp bulb being on as a parking light just like your 18. The pair of wires that your LEDs have that your orig lights don't should go to the led park lights. Splice those wires to the small side marker light wires on your original harness, then just use your original harness. 

Your harness should be swappable into the new light except for the large cap with the blue wire.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Schematics and connector views available if you need them. Getting the brake lights to work like they should on a 19 will require cutting and splicing inside the car and adding some extra citcuits


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Schematics and connector views available if you need them. Getting the brake lights to work like they should on a 19 will require cutting and splicing inside the car and adding some extra citcuits


Wow, I can’t thank you enough for all the information. How did you find all of this? I honestly thought it was going to be simple. It’s a 2019 lt and the lights are from the premier so I thought it would just be plug and play.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's not plug and play LOL.
I'm a GM tech.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> It's not plug and play LOL.
> I'm a GM tech.


More like a life saver lol. Anything I should be wary about? Just hoping it goes smooth


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Actually, can I see the schematics and all that? I really don’t want to mess this up. To make a long story short, my car was vandalized. It was keyed all over, including the tail lamps. Insurance took care of the body and paint, but the scratches are still in the tail lamps. It’s not that noticeable to others, but I always notice it and it bugs me. Please and thank you!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just to add a bit more ... this could be your backup plan...

When I purchased aftermarket tails, they were from overseas and the sockets did not match. I made a battery rig from a 12v DeWalt battery, some wire, some stak-ons and two alligator clips. This was my 12v power source to ring out the new tails. I then used a multi-meter to see what wire did what on the car. I hijacked one of my kids to step on the brakes, hit the turn signals etc until I new what wire controlled what. I had a label maker with me so I labeled the wires as I went. I then soldered on the connectors I pulled from a junked Cruze. I realize this is not exactly what you are doing, but the process will work if you get stuck following what Maven has suggested.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Just to add a bit more ... this could be your backup plan...
> 
> When purchased aftermarket tails, they were from overseas and the sockets did not match. I made a battery rig from a 12v DeWalt battery, some wire, some stak-ons and two alligator clips. This was my 12v power source to ring out the new tails. I then used a multi-meter to see what wire did what on the car. I hijacked one of my kids to step on the brakes, hit the turn signals etc until I new what wire controlled what. I had a label maker with me so I labeled the wires as I went. I then soldered on the connectors I pulled from a junked Cruze. I realize this is not exactly what you are doing, but the process will work if you get stuck following what Maven has suggested.


Thank you! Everything I can use to make sure it’s successful is appreciated!


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, how is it going?
Can you post pictures of work that is done? ho are the lamps?


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello! I actually attempted to install them today but ran into a little hiccup. The old tail lamps have 6 wires while the new lamps have 8 wires. At first I thought it wouldn’t be a problem, just match the old wires to the new wires and it’d be easy. But then I thought about the extra 2 wires that are directly connected to the LED. I have to find a way to connect them so that they get power. So I am currently looking for a connector that is capable of doing that.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Did you check to see if the bulb harness from your original lights can be removed and the installed to the LED tails? As I mentioned if it can, it's a simple matter of fitting the original harness to the new lamps assembly, and then splice the LED light wires (blu/BLK) to the side marker light wires. 
This will make them work just like your original lights with the addition of LED park lights. 
If you want them to operate like they should you need disconnect the wire from your original park/brake bulb, and run a new circuit to that bulb fed with power from the 3rd brake light circuits.

There's no connector that will make the LED assemblies work properly without adding that dedicated brake lamp circuit. 

I'm happy to help, please let me know where you're at in this project and how you'd like them to operate. And how much wiring and interior disassembly you're okay with.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Welcome to the Mickey Mouse clubhouse. Club members: Me.
I finally installed the led lights. The inners were easy, I cut off the old connector and just spliced them to the new wires from the new lights.
The outers weren’t bad either. I matched the wires color to color, and used t taps on the side markers to get power to the led wires.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Glad you got it sorted, those are so sharp.


I did one set for somebody last year, i never got around to doing my own though. They are so **** expensive and I'm considering getting a CT5.....not sure if I really wanna drop the money on the Cruze.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> Glad you got it sorted, those are so sharp.
> 
> 
> I did one set for somebody last year, i never got around to doing my own though. They are so **** expensive and I'm considering getting a CT5.....not sure if I really wanna drop the money on the Cruze.


Couldn’t have done it without you. This was my first electrical project and your information really helped me. They are expensive but the scratches kept bugging me so I decided to give it a little love. I love those cars, I’m eyeing the ct4 once I finish school and get into my career.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Here they are at night for those who are curious


----------



## nds5027 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Schematics and connector views available if you need them. Getting the brake lights to work like they should on a 19 will require cutting and splicing inside the car and adding some extra citcuits


Would it be possible to tape or cut off one of the connection points on the bulb so it only receives the brake signal and not the parking signal? I’ve seen this referenced for amber bulbs in the front, didn’t know if it would work in this application


----------



## fastwanabe (Jul 15, 2015)

So the 19 tails bolt up to a 18?


----------



## nds5027 (Jan 11, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Schematics and connector views available if you need them. Getting the brake lights to work like they should on a 19 will require cutting and splicing inside the car and adding some extra citcuits


I’d love a copy if it’s easy enough to send over, thanks


----------

